# School is cool



## elvamenchaca

Como podrian decir que algo es cool (y no me refiero al clima o temperatura) sino por ejemplo cuando dicen la expression en Ingles, "School is cool" o "Going to school is cool", ¿¿¿como podrian traducir eso???
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Artrella

elvamenchaca said:
			
		

> Como podrian decir que algo es cool (y no me refiero al clima o temperatura) sino por ejemplo cuando dicen la expression en Ingles, "School is cool" o "Going to school is cool", ¿¿¿como podrian traducir eso???
> gracias por su ayuda




Hola Elva!!  

En Argentina decimos "está re bueno ir a la escuela", "es genial", "es lo más"... bueno y también se usa "cool"


----------



## cristóbal

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola Elva!!
> 
> En Argentina decimos "está re bueno ir a la escuela", "es genial", "es lo más"... bueno y también se usa "cool"



Genial es también muy común en España.  La gente jóven suele decir "guay".  ¡Qué guay!


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia y en otros paises se usa "chevere"
Ir a la escuela es chevere (...no se cuantos jovenes estarian de acuerdo con esta frase!)


----------



## burt81356

En México, y en especial, en el D.F. se usa "chido"
Ir a la escuela es chido
Mi novia es bien chida


----------



## lauranazario

beatrizg said:
			
		

> En Colombia y en otros paises se usa "chevere"
> Ir a la escuela es chevere (...no se cuantos jovenes estarian de acuerdo con esta frase!)



En Puerto Rico también utilizamos la palabra "chévere".
Ir a la escuela es chévere.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## NavyBlue

Hoy en día se dice *"guay"* en España.

Hace unos años se decía *"chachi"*, que podría traducirse por _"groovy"_.


----------



## Beaver

lauranazario said:
			
		

> En Puerto Rico también utilizamos la palabra "chévere".
> Ir a la escuela es chévere.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
En Cuba tambien se usa "chévere".


----------



## ulrika

En Cuba se diría
"Está mortal ir a la escuela"
"Ir a la escuela tiene su onda"
"Me cuadra ir a la escuela"

etc...


----------



## ulrika

Además de otros muchos que se me ocurren, pero son más vulgares, aunque muy comunes no obstante.


Ulrika.


----------



## vic_us

elvamenchaca said:
			
		

> Como podrian decir que algo es cool (y no me refiero al clima o temperatura) sino por ejemplo cuando dicen la expression en Ingles, "School is cool" o "Going to school is cool", ¿¿¿como podrian traducir eso???
> gracias por su ayuda



Check out this supercool video: *School Ain't Cool When You're Stressin'*

http://www.whyy.org/learninglab/stressin.html


----------



## Green_soul

Hi ev'ry 1 !!!  ​
In México, if you wanna use something a little more formal you could say:
_¡Es muy padre is a la escuela!_
_¡Mi novia es muy buena onda!_

or for instance the other way around, more vulgar or popular. You can use:
_¡Está a toda "madre" la escuela!_
_¡Mi novia es a toda "madre"!_

Greetings!  

Correct my English mistakes, please!


----------



## tonibonilla

En Honduras Solemos Decir:
Es *macanudo* Ir Al Cine
Esta *pijuda* Esta Camara Fotografica
Este Pantalon Me Queda *cheke*

Atte.

Ignacio


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Yo digo "mola", "me mola ir a la escuela". Pero también lo uso para decir "este tio me mola" (este tio me gusta)

Saludos

Mei


----------



## annettehola

"Es guai" or "es chulo" seem to me to be the best options for "cool."
Annette


----------



## Calario

En España también se dice "mola", "Ir al colegio mola" pero suena un poco infantil (como chachi y guay). Otro término es "enrollado", pero se aplica a personas. Podrías decir "Es de gente enrollada ir al colegio".


----------



## annettehola

Vale. ¿Y chulo? No suena infatil, supongo, o?
Annette


----------



## InmayHugo

si quieres exagerar aún mas (tipo super cool) en España se dice
Es alucinante ir a la escuela


----------



## Calario

La palabra "chulo" se puede usar, no suena tan infantil como "chachi" o "guay", pero casi, casi... 
"Es chulo ir al colegio" "Es guay ir al colegio" "Es chachi ir al colegio" "Mola ir al colegio" "El cole mola" suenan bien, pero si hablas de otras cosas más "adultas" puede que no te sirva.


----------



## Mei

annettehola said:
			
		

> Vale. ¿Y chulo? No suena infatil, supongo, o?
> Annette


 
Para mi no, a veces la uso. Imagina que pasa un Ferrari por la calle, yo diría: "¡qué guapo! ¡es chulísimo! ¡como mola!"

Mei


----------



## chucho

Coincido con "green soul", aquí en México se usaría "padre", 

No conocía como se dice en otras partes:

chulo, mola, enrollar, macanuda, pijudo (¿picúdo?), cheke, chachi....

Aunque "chulo", "alucinante" lo dicen más las mujeres... (¿que es cole?) (no se ofendan)

No se como se pronunca "guay", pero en Yucatán "hüay" es una expresión de susto... (también significa "Brujo")

Lamento no aportar, pero como decía green soul... "padre" es la palabra que más se usa, y también mortal, aunque yo uso mucho "cool", "amazing" y de vez en cuando "awesome"...

Hasta luego


----------



## Calario

Lo que pasa es que "chulo" se usa más para personas u objetos, y muy poco para actividades.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

En Perú usamos el termino "*bacán*"


----------



## peubanni

Hola, tengo una pregunta. He oído en un spanish-teaching programa en Japón que se puede utilizar "molón", "chachipiruli", "guay del paraguay" en lugar de "guay", y -- that guy (from Granada, Spain) was also referring to another word that can mean "guay" which I couldn't catch. It vaguely sounded like "cañero" o "jañelo"... Any idea on what it could be? 

http://forum.wordreference.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2187&stc=1&d=1136751750
I attached a soundbite of it so that you guys can listen to it. Gracias.


----------



## gonza123

En argentina se usa también "copado" , o #re copado"


----------



## balears

peubanni said:
			
		

> Hola, tengo una pregunta. He oído en un spanish-teaching programa en Japón que se puede utilizar "molón", "chachipiruli", "guay del paraguay" en lugar de "guay", y -- that guy (from Granada, Spain) was also referring to another word that can mean "guay" which I couldn't catch. It vaguely sounded like "cañero" o "jañelo"... Any idea on what it could be?
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2187&stc=1&d=1136751750
> I attached a soundbite of it so that you guys can listen to it. Gracias.


 
"Cañero" es similar a "molón", "guay", "chachipiruli", "guay", "guay del paraguay", "chulo"... depende de las personas, cada cual tiene su expresión favorita.

"Jañelo" no lo he oído nunca en España.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

peubanni said:
			
		

> Hola, tengo una pregunta. He oído en un spanish-teaching programa en Japón que se puede utilizar "molón", "chachipiruli", "guay del paraguay" en lugar de "guay", y -- that guy (from Granada, Spain) was also referring to another word that can mean "guay" which I couldn't catch. It vaguely sounded like "cañero" o "jañelo"... Any idea on what it could be?
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2187&stc=1&d=1136751750
> I attached a soundbite of it so that you guys can listen to it. Gracias.





Mejor que no uses "chachipiruli" ni "guay del Paraguay". Son extremadamente, ehm, ñoñas. Así sólo habla, me parece, Ned Flanders 

No puedo bajar el archivo de sonido que has puesto, pero seguramente será "cañero". Es un adjetivo para decir que algo es muy bueno o frenético. "Está cañero" creo que se traduce al inglés como "It rocks!".

Todas estas expresiones son coloquiales, claro, y juveniles.


----------



## gonza123

Dr Quiza
Perdón que no tenga nada que ver con el tema en cuestíon....pero que quiere decir "ñoña" ?


----------



## balears

gonza123 said:
			
		

> Dr Quiza
> Perdón que no tenga nada que ver con el tema en cuestíon....pero que quiere decir "ñoña" ?


 
Ñoño, ñoña: Muy cursi, ridículo o infantil en tono despectivo.

Y... sí, las palabras citadas anteriormente son bastante ñoñas.


----------



## SADACA

*PLAGIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 

*CHÉVERE ES ORIGINARIA DE VENEZUELA Y HAY HISTORIA Y DOCUMENTACION SUFICIENTE*

_Cubanos y Colombianos del mundo!!! tienen nuestro permiso y beneplácito para usarla, es más, nos honran con ello!! pero pienso que deberian anteponer siempre:_
_"como dicen en Venezuela : que CHÉVERE"_

_Como dicen eln Colombia: Listo Pues!!!_
_Saludos_


----------



## ampurdan

También: "El cole es una pasada" y "Ir al cole es una pasada". Con mola, últimamente se oye "¡mola mazo!". Alguna gente utiliza "cool", pero dudo que los niños lo hicieran.


----------



## peubanni

balears said:
			
		

> "Cañero" es similar a "molón", "guay", "chachipiruli", "guay", "guay del paraguay", "chulo"... depende de las personas, cada cual tiene su expresión favorita.
> 
> "Jañelo" no lo he oído nunca en España.





			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Mejor que no uses "chachipiruli" ni "guay del Paraguay". Son extremadamente, ehm, ñoñas. Así sólo habla, me parece, Ned Flanders
> 
> No puedo bajar el archivo de sonido que has puesto, pero seguramente será "cañero". Es un adjetivo para decir que algo es muy bueno o frenético. "Está cañero" creo que se traduce al inglés como "It rocks!".
> 
> Todas estas expresiones son coloquiales, claro, y juveniles.



Muchísimas gracias por sus repuestas, no me esperaba recibirlas en tan poco tiempo, me alegro  

Así que lo más probable es que era "cañero" en este caso y, it sounds like, debo tener cuidad al usar estos.
Sorry that the attachment thing didn't work. Lo he puesto de nuevo en el otro lugar que es:

http://briefcase.yahoo.co.jp/bc/peubanni/lst?.dir=/WordReference.com

"guay.mp3" es el sonido. Hope it works this time.


----------



## look

Hola, acabo de escuchar el mp3 y la palabra es "cañero", sí.


----------



## peubanni

look said:
			
		

> Hola, acabo de escuchar el mp3 y la palabra es "cañero", sí.


Ahora estoy 100% seguro, ¡gracias!
PS: Otras palabras que he encontrado cuando googlía (no sé cómo se dice el verbo ingés "google" en español) eran "*dabuten*" y "*a tope*", "*de puta madre*", all of those I supposed to mean "cool" although I can't be sure.


----------



## irisheyes0583

En Nicaragua y Costa Rica, se dice "tuanis"... algo (como la escuela) es muy tuanis.


----------



## look

peubanni said:
			
		

> Ahora estoy 100% seguro, ¡gracias!
> PS: Otras palabras que he encontrado cuando googlía (no sé cómo se dice el verbo ingés "google" en español) eran "*dabuten*" y "*a tope*", "*de puta madre*", all of those I supposed to mean "cool" although I can't be sure.


De nada =). Yo también he oído esas tres expresiones y, que yo sepa, *dabuten* es otra manera (más corta) de decir *de puta madre *(f*cking cool, digamos).
En cuanto a "*tope*", yo lo veo algo así como: "¡Es tope guay!" - "It's *well* cool!" - "¡Mola a tope!".
Y también hay "*la hostia*"... p.ej. "su nuevo coche es la hostia" - "his new car is *wicked*".

(Por cierto, en mis interpretaciones estoy usando el tipo de lenguaje que se usa en el Reino Unido, y claro que expresiones como "guay", "mola", etc, son muy españoles).

Ah, y échale un vistazo a esta página de la BBC, ¡mola mazo! 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/spanish/cool/


----------



## Sinhote

Yes, the BBC link is cool!!!!
Once I heard an explanation of the expression "guay" and "tope guay". First let me say that "guay" doesn't have to be an affected word, depending on the context you use it, but "tope guay" sounds a bit affected by itself. OK, the story is that "tope guay" comes from an American English expression, but I assume this expression isn't currently used. It seems that when you said that something was "white", you meant it was cool. Also, if something was very, very "white", you could say "top white". If you try to transcribe the sound of the word "white" in a Spanish way, you should write "guay". The word "top" became "tope", and we got the word.
What do you think? I believe this theory is likely to be true.


----------



## ampurdan

No sé Sinhote... Podría ser, pero me gustaría que se me explicase como esa expresión estadounidense llegó a España (¿por la base de Rota?).

En cuanto a "dabuten", también se ha escuchado decir "dabuti", proviene del caló "bute" que significa mucho (sánscrito "bahu", indostánico "bahut-baut). De but se formó el comparativo buter; el paso de buter a buten es cuestión de formación popular española.


----------



## mhp

He encontrado en http://www.sgci.mec.es/redele/revista5/galinanes.shtml

Entre las pertenecientes al primer procedimiento, quizá, la más importante sea "guay". "Guay" es una palabra muy utilizada por los jóvenes, aunque, poco a poco, ha ido conociendo una ligera decadencia, a diferencia de lo ocurrido en las décadas de los 80 y de los 90 en las que servía para calificar todo. La palabra "guay" es muy antigua y se usaba, en principio, como una exclamación que tenía el valor de un lamento o de una amenaza, sobre todo en la poesía; por extensión, "tener uno muchos guayes" significaba, como nos dice la Academia, "padecer grandes achaques o muchos contratiempos de la fortuna" (I, 1992: 1070). Sólo al finalizar el siglo XX, su significado, debido en parte a su semejanza fonética, coincidió con los significados de la inglesa gay (�alegre�). De esta manera, en un principio, este adjetivo se aplicaba a lo que era especial, extraordinario o atractivo, para pasar, en un segundo momento, a sustituir a "bueno", "bonito" o "divertido". Varias eran las funciones que podía recubrir dentro de la frase; así, se encontraba en función adverbial, como en la expresión "pasarlo guay", y también como adjetivo aplicado a las personas en "ser un tío guay". Al ser, seguramente, la expresión más usada por este grupo, sirvió también al resto de la sociedad para calificarlo, creándose de este modo la forma "gente guay" y, posteriormente, "ir de guay", con un claro valor despectivo. "Ir de guay" encierra los conceptos de irrealidad, de falsa alegría y de falsa bondad, valores que se creía que predominasen entre los pijos, es decir, presenta un significado de mofa y de recriminación de la hipocresía. En la actualidad, la palabra "guay" tiene tantas reminiscencias negativas que los jóvenes llaman de este modo a muchachos adinerados y a los personajes de los que se pone en duda sus valores artísticos o intelectuales.


----------



## ampurdan

Me parece interesante tu link mhp, pero me sorprende la alusión a la palabra inglesa "gay" (alegre) para justificar el cambio de significado de guay.


----------



## mhp

A mí también porque mucha gente me ha dicho que una tiene nada que ver con la otra. Pero toma nota de que en el artículo se dice "en parte". No tengo ni idea de la fuente de la autora.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

peubanni said:
			
		

> Muchísimas gracias por sus repuestas, no me esperaba recibirlas en tan poco tiempo, me alegro
> 
> Así que lo más probable es que era "cañero" en este caso y, it sounds like, debo tener cuidad al usar estos.
> Sorry that the attachment thing didn't work. Lo he puesto de nuevo en el otro lugar que es:
> 
> http://briefcase.yahoo.co.jp/bc/peubanni/lst?.dir=/WordReference.com
> 
> "guay.mp3" es el sonido. Hope it works this time.



Se detecta cierto acento pijo (posh, snooty), de ahí que diga esas tonterías  Sí, es "cañero" lo que dice. La verdad es que, como han dicho, "mola" está en cierto declive y "guay" más; y en general se tiende a evitarlas. "Tope guay" también hay que meterla en la lista negra de expresiones a evitar, a no ser que quieras que te miren raro 

"Es la hostia" o "está de puta madre" tienen el mismo significado que "guay", aunque más exagerado y son bastante groseras ("puta madre" significa "whore mother" y decir "hostia" para algunos es blasfemar). Se usan así:

Para las personas: "*es* un tío de puta madre". Significa que es una gran persona. ¡Cuidado! "Es un hijo de puta", etimológicamente significa lo mismo ¡pero a efectos prácticos significa justo lo contrario!  
Para las cosas: "el disco *está* de puta madre". Que el disco es buenísimo. "Ese disco *es* la hostia" o "*está de* la hostia".
Con sarcasmo: "¡es que eres la hostia!", "¡esto es la hostia!"  Aquí significa que algo nos ha fastidiado mucho.


Un adjetivo más moderno que sustituye a "guay" es *"guapo/a"*: "ese coche está muy guapo", "la película estaba bastante guapa".

Eso sí, todas estas expresiones son de uso en España.


----------



## Sinhote

Vaya, parece que mi explicación no tenía mucho fundamento, después de todo...
No sé yo si "mola" está en declive. Si antes se usaba para todo, machaconamente, entonces si, pero yo la uso, ni más ni menos que otras expresiones, para decir que algo está bien, según en que contexto, claro. 
A mí, en cambio, e uso de "guapo" con ese significado me sugiere un cierto deje de "malote", de "chulo", de "tío guay", en el sentido semi-despectivo de la palabra.


----------



## ampurdan

Sinhote said:
			
		

> A mí, en cambio, e uso de "guapo" con ese significado me sugiere un cierto deje de "malote", de "chulo", de "tío guay", en el sentido semi-despectivo de la palabra.


 
Creo que sé a qué tipo de persona te refieres, pero la verdad es que a mí me parece que la utiliza mucha gente, no sólo de ese estilo...


----------



## urucoug

What would be the best international, somewhat formal, though not completely stiff, way to say cool?  Opinions?


----------

